# Swollen thighs



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

I was peeking in on the cobalts and noticed one of them looked a little odd. It didn't take me long to realize that its thighs are significantly larger than they should be. Frog still gets around fine and shows no signs of any lacerations on the skin. I'm guessing this has something to do with osmoregulation but confused as to why it would only effect the thighs.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

wow that is crazy looking... keep us posted


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

still hopin' around with no signs of discomfort/stress. no one has any insight?


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

Try emailing Dr. Frye.

http://www.fryebrothersfrogs.com


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

Lee, that is definitely strange looking. We have never seen that in any of our cobalts. Keep us posted. I would contact Dr. Frye with these pictures.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

You know those body builders and they always have very odd out of proportion thighs? This is what your frog reminds me of :? I hope you figure out what that is, its very very strange.


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

lol, able to hop tall racks in a single bound...I'll give Frye a shout


----------

